# male blue ram chasing female(help)



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

backstory:
I bought a pair of rams online from a trusted seller (yunite at www.germanbluerams.com)) and the male was EXTREMLY aggressive toward the female. to the point he permantly bent one of her ventricle fins. and would not stop chasing her. it went on for at least 2 weeks. I removed him for 2 weeks re added him and he stopped chasing for the first hour of him going in. then back to attacking her. tried repairing him and letting him choose and still no halt in his aggression to other rams so I re homed him and kept the female 
about a month later I decided to try my hand again, and buy another "pair" of rams (labeled as "Naturally bonded pairs"). this time when they came . if there was any chance of them not being a pair there would be an extra female to chose from.
they came and there was no problems the first few days, the male stayed close by the female he came with and the new female kept the original female from coming near him, teh male eventually started joning in and chasing the lone female so I took her out and she now lives with my friend in a 20long

2 days later and the male is now acting the same way my first male did. chasing the female out of his territorry thn turning around and going back to his side, the female tries to mosey back over to him and he instantly chases her off
she doesnt seem to worried about it because hes not follwing her around everywher nipping at her (like my old male used to do)
instead he just chases, pecks her while chasing until she gets to about middle of the tank then he stops and rushes back to the round granite rock/bushes he calls his territory 

shes not hiding or staying in one part of the tank so I haven't removed hercuz i keep thinking "if its really bothering her she will stop going in his corner of the tank "
hes been donig this for around a day or so, might of been 2 

there is plenty of plants, rocks driftwood. moss. dither fish. caves. etc
38gallon short/long/wide
temp is 82-84
5-10 nitrates
0 nitrite /ammonia
ph is around 6.5 - 6.8
should I be freaking out? 
all the videos I see of ram pairs are so peaceful, and it seems like I keep getting males with years of domestic violence boiling up in them 
here is a few month old pic of the tank for refference on how much hiding places/ vegetation etc 
my camera is broken now but its grown in a bit more since them










any help .....helps :icon_eek: 
thanks


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Male cichlids are often picky about their choice of females, so a better thing to do would have been to get several females with the male and let him choose a CLEAR favorite (I.E he tries to breed with her and chases other females off) before removing the others.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Bolivian ram pair and I use that term loosely lol. The male spent 6 months keeping the female pinned to a small corner. I came home one day and they were in the middle of spawning. I think she just wasn't ready to spawn and it was him harassing her to spawn the whole time. Now that they have spawned once they each have a half of the tank and she stands up to him. It's pretty crazy how the dynamics work to be honest. Just make sure she has places to hide to break of line of sight and things should be OK. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

problem seemed to clear up overnight
hopefully they stay this peaceful


----------

